# SSG Joshua R. Townsend - 7th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Jan 20, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/January/090119-01.html

2009) — An Army Special Forces Soldier died from a non-battle death incident Jan. 16 at U.S. military Fire Base Ripley, Tarin Kowt district, Uruzgan province, Afghanistan while in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.

Staff Sgt. Joshua R. Townsend, 30, was discovered in his room Jan 16, unconscious and without a pulse.  He was moved to the Tarin Kowt Field Surgical Team who attempted to revive him.  After numerous attempts, Townsend was pronounced dead.  The incident is under investigation.  
He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team weapons sergeant assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) here.  

Townsend, a native of Solvang, Calif., is survived by his wife, Rachel, of Spring Lake, N.C.; mother Linda Townsend, of San Jose, Calif.; father, Daniel, and brother, Jordan, of Solvang.

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187. 

For Townsend's bio, click here.








> Staff Sgt. Joshua R. Townsend (Army photo)


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 20, 2009)

Rest peacefully trooper. And thank you for your service


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Rest in Peace Staff Sergeant Townsend


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 20, 2009)

Rest easy SSG Townsend. Your watch is over. 

Thank you for your dedicated service to our great nation.


----------



## MsKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSG Townsend.  Prayers to those left behind for peace and strength to get through this.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 20, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 20, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 20, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bootstrap (Jan 20, 2009)

RIP warrior!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 20, 2009)

RIP SSG Townsend

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 20, 2009)

Rest Well.  Prayers for strength and comfort for your family, friends and brothers in arms.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 20, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## car (Jan 20, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## tova (Jan 21, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 21, 2009)

RIP SSG Townsend....


----------



## whiterose (Jan 22, 2009)

RIP, soldier.


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 8, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Army and Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 8, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------

